# pimps and hoes party pictures!



## trace043 (Feb 8, 2006)

I posted last week sometime about not knowing what to wear to a "pimps and hoes party" at my friends fraternity.  well... my friend and I obviously didn't go all out, and that was a good thing... considering we saw MANY girls just wearing a tank top and jeans!  yikes.  lol, anyway, here's the pictures...

mike and matt






hayden, amy, me, mike





amy and me





hayden, paul, mike





mike, justin, paul





mike #2 and me





amy and me





trevor and paul





mike and me





mike and me againnn





amy and me





and yes, that clock is... crazy.  it says "time to pimp!" on it as well.  lol.


----------



## AlliSwan (Feb 8, 2006)

Flava Flaaaav


----------



## user4 (Feb 8, 2006)

i wanna have a pimp n ho party for my birthday... haha. they look like they are so much fun. is that like the in thing now... i know soooooo many people who are having them lately! lol


----------



## widerlet (Feb 8, 2006)

You look gorgeous,i love your hair!
Some of my friends had a pimps and hos party and everyone went all out,it was amazing lol,some guy had matching zebra print fur hat and coat.
My friends always throw fun themed parties


----------



## GlamDazzled (Feb 8, 2006)

lmao @ Trevor and justin


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 8, 2006)

haha you look great! i think i might have added more jewelry..... but then again i have a strange obsession with jewelry.


----------



## trace043 (Feb 9, 2006)

^ yeah, I wanted to add more jewelry but couldn't find exactly what I was looking for... then I was gonna look on the day of the party, but got lazy.  lol.


----------



## user2 (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL at Haydens necklace!


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 9, 2006)

lol! You guys look like you had a great party! Your friends look like they're a lot of fun


----------



## trace043 (Feb 10, 2006)

thanks guys! 

it was a lot of fun.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Feb 11, 2006)

haha Niiiice.I keep hearing pimpin pimpin pimpin lol.It's from the friday after next movie.


----------



## afterglow (Feb 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_LOL at Haydens necklace! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahhaha, YES!  That one made me crack up!

Aww awesome party!  I'd love to go to a themed one, but sadly, nobody seems to want to put in the effort!  (Or just can't hold one...)


----------



## MissLorsie (Feb 14, 2006)

LOL your pimps and hoes party was soooooooooo tame compared to one my year at uni organised last year LOL


----------



## trace043 (Feb 14, 2006)

^ yeah, I figured it was going to be since it was at a private school with about 1400 people.


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

thats cute!


----------

